# Western Hunt, Limited Draw Dates,,,,,,,,



## ShoerFast (Mar 2, 2006)

Some of the finest Western hunts in the best areas, are limited draw.

*Colorado* Limited draw date deadline is April 4 ,,,,,,, http://wildlife.state.co.us/Hunting/

Colorado has a points system for some areas, even if you did'nt know if you could make it this year, you still can rack points for latter!

*New Mexico* hunts Must be prior to the New Mexico Game 
Dept. Proclamation Draw Deadline: April 8,2006. Deposit and contract required to put in for the out of state
w/outfitter pool for draw for hunts.

I just got off the phone with PJ , a Lady Outfitter friend, with twenty years of experience in the Pecos Wilderness. She is still excepting deposits for some of her hunts. At: http://www.pdiamondj.com/pdiamondj hunts.htm

Kevin


----------



## slowsuki (Mar 2, 2006)

draw aim and fire


----------

